# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Elio Motors.. Anybody from Louisiana?  Is this for real?

## Icymudpuppy

http://www.eliomotors.com/

Looks like a cool vehicle to get around in.  Since the USDOT would classify it as a motorcycle, I suspect it can get around a lot of the regulations for cars.

Anybody have any local to Shreveport, LA info on this?

Is it worth reserving one?

I'd love to have a little run around vehicle for when I don't need my 3500 RAM work truck.

----------


## phill4paul

Looks like a Spyder with a shell.

----------


## TaftFan

Not a bad price at 6,800. I've always wanted a Monotracer but off hand I think they are at least 100K.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> Looks like a Spyder with a shell.


In some ways.  Much lower profile.  Much higher MPG.  Front wheel drive instead of rear wheel drive.  Much more comfortable looking.  It rains a lot here in WA, so having a cover is nice.




> Not a bad price at 6,800. I've always wanted a Monotracer but off hand I think they are at least 100K.


Yeah, that's WAY overpriced.  I see this as kind of like a Tucker Car.  Designed to be affordable, efficient, and safe commuter car.

----------


## jkr

*TRON!!!!*

----------


## FindLiberty

Can the kids ride safely (strapped down of course) on the wheel suspension, right behind the headlights?

----------


## VIDEODROME

Reminds me of this European company Vandenbrink Carver which I think it a much cooler looking ride.  

The Elio looks cool from behind, but the front end looks really blah.  Like that weird Brit car Mr. Bean would chase after.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> Not a bad price at 6,800. I've always wanted a Monotracer but off hand I think they are at least 100K.





> Can the kids ride safely (strapped down of course) on the wheel suspension, right behind the headlights?


It has a passenger seat behind the driver.

----------


## Origanalist

> Reminds me of this European company Vandenbrink Carver which I think it a much cooler looking ride.  
> 
> The Elio looks cool from behind, but the front end looks really blah.  Like that weird Brit car Mr. Bean would chase after.


Price: $95,000 (approx.)

----------


## trey4sports

They also offer a really unique way to pay for the car. Basically you just use their credit card to pay for gay and you will be charged 3x the amount of gas you pay for. 2/3 of that will go toward the car payment and the original 1/3 will be for the gas. Really interesting concept.

----------


## Origanalist

> They also offer a really unique way to pay for the car. Basically you just use their credit card to pay for gay and you will be charged 3x the amount of gas you pay for. 2/3 of that will go toward the car payment and the original 1/3 will be for the gas. Really interesting concept.


You may want to edit that, just sayin'....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'd be interested if it fit my troubleshoot kit.  Nothing on the site talks about storage -- only how tall people can fit in it.  It clearly has some volume behind the seat.  I'd like to know how much volume.  Something like this could transform my long distance troubleshoots from marginal to profitable.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> I'd be interested if it fit my troubleshoot kit.  Nothing on the site talks about storage -- only how tall people can fit in it.  It clearly has some volume behind the seat.  I'd like to know how much volume.  Something like this could transform my long distance troubleshoots from marginal to profitable.


The passenger seat can fit an average person, and it folds down to reveal more storage behind it.  I've watched the whole video.  They show the guy loading a shopping cart full of groceries.  Golf clubs and equipment.

----------


## jkr

2 IN THE FRONT
is the way to go
(fast  AND safe)

----------


## cajuncocoa

I'm from Louisiana, but not anywhere near Shreveport.  This is all news to me.  Maybe torch can shed some light on it for ya.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The passenger seat can fit an average person, and it folds down to reveal more storage behind it.  I've watched the whole video.  They show the guy loading a shopping cart full of groceries.  Golf clubs and equipment.


So, sounds like it'd fit everything but my ladder, which is cool.  I'd have never expected it to carry a real ladder in the first place.  

This 3x gas thing sounds interesting.  Basically it gets 3x the gas mileage of a normal car, so basically you end up paying a 'normal' gas bill for a while.

Huh.

If I'm going to run 60k to 80k miles a year doing tech, this could save me a crapload of money...

----------


## phill4paul

Sounds like a great little commuter. Gunny you might could try a telescoping or folding ladder. To me, in the end, it comes down to why I don't ride a motorcycle. Too many distracted dip-$#@!s. Tonnage matters in a wreck.

----------


## torchbearer

hadn't heard of them, but i want to work there.
I'd love to own one. the price is amazing.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> Sounds like a great little commuter. Gunny you might could try a telescoping or folding ladder. To me, in the end, it comes down to why I don't ride a motorcycle. Too many distracted dip-$#@!s. Tonnage matters in a wreck.


That's a good point.  5 star crash is for when the vehicle hits a solid object.  It doesn't measure for when a Heavy duty truck hits you.

----------


## phill4paul

> That's a good point.  5 star crash is for when the vehicle hits a solid object.  It doesn't measure for when a Heavy duty truck hits you.


  Visibility is also the factor. These "mini's" just are not seen. Much like a motorcycle. If I got one I'd go for a "Hunter's Orange" paint job and some flags.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Visibility is also the factor. These "mini's" just are not seen. Much like a motorcycle. If I got one I'd go for a "Hunter's Orange" paint job and some flags.


I'd wrap it in neon and splash it with advertizing graphics and contact info for my field technician services.

----------


## Origanalist

> Visibility is also the factor. These "mini's" just are not seen. Much like a motorcycle. If I got one I'd go for a "Hunter's Orange" paint job and some flags.


It looks like my gold wing has more lights on it. A lot more.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> hadn't heard of them, but i want to work there.
> I'd love to own one. the price is amazing.


A lot of the commenters on their facebook posts say similar things.  Apparently, they have leased an old GM factory and are working on re-tooling it for their vehicles.  I haven't heard any more detail than that.  

Are you close enough to Shreveport to work there?  It might be worth your while to check it out in person.  They are really good at responding to facebook posts.

----------


## trey4sports

> You may want to edit that, just sayin'....


Lol, I didn't catch that until someone repped me for it.

----------


## torchbearer

> A lot of the commenters on their facebook posts say similar things.  Apparently, they have leased an old GM factory and are working on re-tooling it for their vehicles.  I haven't heard any more detail than that.  
> 
> Are you close enough to Shreveport to work there?  It might be worth your while to check it out in person.  They are really good at responding to facebook posts.


I have an agent that can contact them on my behalf, i just haven't seen where they are hiring yet.

----------

